# New Title



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

This past October I pasted a bragg about the weekend my dog had in herding. The post was "Great Weekend". I have a follow-up on that bragg. The last bragg stated how he earned his Herding Intermidiate Sheep title and earned 2 legs in Herding Started Cattle bot on A course. Well my dog and I had another trial this past weekend In Birdsboro, PA. I only entered him on Cattle as that was the only title I needed to finish for this year. I am pleased to say that he earned his Herding Started Course A Cattle title. It was about the best run he has had on any stock. The ground was hard and the weather was cold. For Sunday I moved him up to Herding Intermidiate A Cattle on snow covered ground and he earned his first leg on that. Everyone that was watching and new my dog was saying how great of a job he is doing on cattle and that I should be proud of the way he is working. I couldn't have asked for a better weekend. We also had two Cardigan Corgi puppies (brothers) entered for their Herding Tested and they both earned their titles for that. Our Cardigan female earned her first leg in Herding Advanced A Ducks. The only one that didn't get to play this weekend was my black female shepherd as she was a month to young. She will get to play next year. So we will be busy next year with all the dogs.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

You sound very busy with your dogs! Congrats to all including the mini-GSDs.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds awesome! Would love to see the Cardigans herding cattle.

Good luck on all your future goals!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Cool!!! Good for you and the pups.







...pictures?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Cool Beans!

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats! How about some pictures of those cute puppers of yours - even the cardigan??!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Way To GO!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on a great weekend.


----------

